# New American Champion!



## Ljilly28

12 month old Mystic is now AM CH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over PoeticGold CGC BPIS BPISS. He had a nice streak of showing well this weekend, after a whole mud season of hiking and playing with Cady, and he won three days in a row, The major held nicely in bitches yesterday, and my heart was skipping beats at the end but he did go BOW and finish. Now we have some time to grow up, do some rally and obedience etc, before trying our paws as a special.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I saw all the great pics on FB..HUGE Congrats Jill! I imagine you would be over the moon! I cant wait to see him as he grows and matures..he will be unstoppable then too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Mystic!


----------



## Rob's GRs

A Big Congratulations to you and Mystic !!


----------



## DanaRuns

Yay! Huge congrats!

Has Mystic earned any special doggy time?


----------



## goldlover68

Big Congrats! Beautiful Golden! I only run my Golden's in Field tests and I actually hunt birds with them, something all my dogs enjoy....but I really understand and appreciate how much work it takes to earn conformation AM CH Titles....and the pedigree has to be something also....

Good Luck going forward on obedience and other work....


----------



## rac390

Congratulation Jill! Mystic is a beautiful dog. We can't wait to see him shine in the obedience ring.


----------



## Eowyn

Congratulations! I wish I had had the opportunity to see him out. Can't wait to see what he can do in the obedience ring!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Huge Congratulations


----------



## MaureenM

Awesome, congratulations!!!


----------



## Megora

Congrats<: 

Seems like it was a very good day for a lot of people yesterday.


----------



## Ljilly28

It was his breeder's birthday, and so it was fun to give her Groovy's first champion right on her day. It makes me feel good to fulfill her trust in me and meet our goal for Mystic, while at the same time making sure he got to swim, hike, play , and do his CGC at the same time. The judge commented that he was the whole package, and would have a very bright future, so I hope that is true because I really love him and believe in him.


----------



## hotel4dogs

congratulations!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Congratulations! Wonderful news! 

We really need more Mystic photos and stories.


----------



## AlanK

Congratulations to you and your wonderful Mystic! :appl:


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Congratulations!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## TheZ's

Big congratulations . . . but where are the pictures!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Mystic was beautiful showing. Big congrats!


----------



## MercyMom

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs

Congratulations!!!


----------



## OutWest

Congrats...he's such a beautiful boy, and you were such a great mom to let him play with Cady all that time! Must have put him in excellent condition and made him happy and it all paid off in the ring.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks, I am elated, and especially bc now we have 6-8 months to explore, grow, and play before seeing what we can do in the specials ring.


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## Ljilly28

Mystic went BOS over the male specials, but not a chance of beating this stunning girl. I fell in love with her and stayed to watch her win Group II. BISS GCH Pebwin Hocus Pocus SDHF- Samantha!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Wonderful news! Mystic is such a handsome dog with a great personality, so happy for you!


----------



## tippykayak

Congrats! What a dog he grew up to be!


----------



## K9-Design

Congrats Team Mystic - quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Ljilly28

TheZ's said:


> Big congratulations . . . but where are the pictures!



Okay, here are some more photos. Mystic is a gentle soul, and a friend to everyone from the smallest kitty to the biggest horse. He wants to please, and he has a happy, merry light in his eyes. He was a big grizzly bear of a puppy, but is a medium sized adult who is light on his feet with an easy, ground-covering sidegait. Most of the time, we bum around the woods and go on Huck Finn adventures, and then I frantically try and repair whatever travesty befell his coat with 2am batharamas. I sometimes get texts telling me BATH from our great handlers, but they understand our outdoorsy bent and ocean muck lifestyle, and never get really mad. Mystic spent every day of mud season muddy from some crazy hike. 









knife's edge of the waterfal less that 1/2 inch wide
































































http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/...3018968_1397664237575732795_o_zpsa473a595.jpg
Growing up at a dog training center/house on the same property, Mystic became greeter-in-chief very quickly for incoming friends, family, and clients:















g


----------



## Jennifer1

Congrats! So very handsome.


----------



## Ljilly28

Mystic had a steak and an ice cream, and tonight at 7:30pm, we have competition obedience class. It is such a great feeling to be DONE. Phew.


----------



## pb2b

Yay! Big congrats!!! 

Makes me think I want a Mystic pup someday


----------



## Ljilly28

It's hard to believe a whole year needs to pass before he can have his clearances done. I did take a peek at his hips and elbows, which look great right now. I adore him regardless, and he is my pet forever, but I admit I am excited for Mystic babies if all works out.


----------



## MaureenM

Mystic is a handsome boy indeed! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## TheZ's

Really enjoyed the pictures. He looks and sounds like a wonderful fellow. Can't wait to see what the future holds for him.


----------



## Ljilly28

Thinking about letting our junior handler Keller handle him in BOB at some small local shows just for fun.


----------



## KeaColorado

Ljilly28 said:


> Thinking about letting our junior handler Keller handle him in BOB at some small local shows just for fun.


How I would have LOVED to be involved in dogs as a kid. Fingers crossed that Mystic passes all of his clearances with flying colors and we get to see more puppy threads!


----------



## brianne

Just seeing this. Wow! Gorgeous Mystic IS the whole package - a real dog who romps around in mud and does what a dog likes to do and knocks 'em dead in the show ring too!

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Ljilly28

Thank you very much. It's fun having the forum to share the excitement, bc not too too many people understand golden craziness in real life!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

The certificate came in the mail today- very fun to find amongst mainly bils & catalogs!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thinking about Keller & Kim showing Mystic and Lush to Charles Olvis & Nancy Liebes, Charlotte Clem McGowan, Levi Marsman, and Wendy Wilhuak. Does anyone know if these are nice judges? Keller is nervous to go in the BOB ring with the grown ups. Spelling is ballparked for the judges names!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Congratulations!!!


----------

